
What We Learned By Watching The Crunchies  - nickb
http://www.centernetworks.com/crunchies-2008-learnings
======
froo

      Does all of the "great" Web technology only come out of California? Absolutely not. I am going to have a lot more on this topic early next week.
    

I read PG's "Hackers and Painters" recently and I think he already answered
this question with his analogy with regard to renaissance painters - and
personally I think he (Paul) is right.

Take a step back from tech and lets talk about movies for a second. Arguably
the centers for film-making in the world is LA/Hollywood and more recently
India (bollywood).

That's about it, many countries produce films, but they're not as prevalent as
those 2.

~~~
gentso
The Crunchies purport to fairly represent the best web technology irrespective
of where it is produced. The implication that only projects coming out of
California are worthy of note seems bogus.

